# i7 720qm übertakten



## chris-gz (10. Juni 2010)

*i7 720qm übertakten*

Hi Leute,

Ich hätte da mal die Frage wie ich meinen qm720 übertakte. Da sich die CPU ja auch selbst übertaktet müsste man das ja auch irgendwo abschalten können wozu ich aber im Bios keine konkrete Funktion habe. Ebensowenig wie ich überhaupt irgendwelche OC-Funktionen im Bios habe. Wäre nett wenn ihr mir hier etwas helfen könntet.


----------



## Portvv (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: i7 720qm übertakten*

ich glaub bei nem notebook kommt übertakten sowie so nicht gut, die dinger haben ja ehe schon eine enorme abwärme , daher wird wohl der hersteller , genau deswegwn keine OC funktionen eingefügt haben!!


----------



## Cey (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: i7 720qm übertakten*

BIOSseitig finden sich bei Notebooks selten Möglichkeiten zum Übertakten, wenn dann Software.

ABER: Die Acer Laptops sind so schon nicht für ihre gute Kühlung bekannt. Und der i7 720qm produziert ja so schon ordentlich abwärme. Im zweifelsfall wird dann einfach der Turbomodus nicht mehr anspringen, wenn du es übertaktest, weil er dafür keine Kapazitäten hat. Oder die CPU, ggf auch die GPU, untertaktet sich aus Hitzeschutz.

Da du schon nen sehr starken Prozessor hast, der selbst den Turbo Modus aktiviert, wenn er findet, dass er noch genug Leistungsreserven hat, würde ich es lassen mit Übertakten dort!


----------

